# Mead Day 2014 - Missouri Mead Making Society



## sdrilling (Jun 20, 2014)

The Missouri Mead Making Society is planning a Mead Day 2014 Event in the O'Fallon Missouri Area on August 2. We are currently reaching out to local commercial mead makers to see if they would like to participate in a "Meet the Mead Maker" type afternoon where attendees could have a chance to meet them, check out their meads and perhaps even make a purchase or two. So far we have had very positive response from the four Missouri Mead Makers. 

We are a new group and will be meeting at Design2Brew in O'Fallon beginning in August. 


If you would like to participate or learn more about the Missouri Mead Making Society please drop us a note or visit http://missourimeadmakingsociety.org/


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 20, 2014)

How very cool and right around the corner from me. I might actually get to taste a mead that I like. Now, if I can just convince my wife that we should make a mead.


----------

